
Firefox Add-On Tab Groups (Panorama) Discontinued - JetSpiegel
https://github.com/Quicksaver/Tab-Groups/issues/534
======
nyordanov
Announcement:
[http://fasezero.com/lastnotice.html](http://fasezero.com/lastnotice.html)

